# NOGA deburring tool



## JimDawson (Jan 19, 2018)

UPS just delivered my latest tool.  For the last couple of years I have been using one from Home Depot.  The handle had been cracked for a long time and it finally exploded the other day and I lost half the parts.  https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-Deburring-Tool-HDX090/204218603




So I decided to get a better one.  https://www.amazon.com/NOGA-NG9200-...97020&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=noga+ng9200&psc=1

Looks pretty good but I haven't had a chance to use it on anything yet.  The reviews looked good so I bit.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jan 19, 2018)

I have this NOGA deburring tool.

NOGA rotary deburring tool

At first I was disappointed, since it did not deburr very well.   This was due to operator error.

I am predominantly left handed, and so used it with my left hand, which for some reason wants to rotate this anti-clockwise.   I later realised it is designed to be rotated clockwise.  Since this light bulb moment the tool works well.

A good example of potential issues with our default muscle memory.   LOL


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 19, 2018)

Dave Paine said:


> I am predominantly left handed, and so used it with my left hand, which for some reason wants to rotate this anti-clockwise.   I later realised it is designed to be rotated clockwise.  Since this light bulb moment the tool works well.




It's a conspiracy I tell ya, us southpaws are always getting shafted!


----------



## whitmore (Jan 19, 2018)

Dave Paine said:


> I have this NOGA deburring tool.
> 
> NOGA rotary deburring tool
> 
> ...



Yeah, eventually you'll need to break  down and get the lefthanded bits
 (but then you'll do the bit where you try CW instead of CCW and get bit by the bit
the other way).

Here's the options:   Lefthand blades


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2018)

Dan_S said:


> It's a conspiracy I tell ya, us southpaws are always getting shafted!


We lefties just have to assimilate to a right-handed world. Been doing it since elementary school.
Actually had to serve a detention in the 4th grade penmanship class because I wouldn't position my paper the right-handed way. 
That was in Colorado, my third grade teacher back in Illinois had already showed me how to position the paper if you were left-handed.
She asked when she started the class and took a marker and a ruler and drew a line on your desk. 
My father went ballistic and when he was finished that teacher was not very happy at all. Perhaps it was the fact that the personnel director for Jefferson County schools was a close family friend...


----------



## Dave Paine (Jan 19, 2018)

middle.road said:


> We lefties just have to assimilate to a right-handed world. Been doing it since elementary school.
> Actually had to serve a detention in the 4th grade penmanship class because I wouldn't position my paper the right-handed way.



Sometimes things are not so simple.   I was into calligraphy in the 70's.   I spent a lot of time looking for a left handed nib for my ink pen.   I found one.   When I got home and put it into the pen then tried to write, I found it had the wrong angle.

I then found out I may use a pen with my left hand, but I hold it in a manner of a right handed person, so I did not need a special nib.   Lesson learned.


----------



## rwm (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm a lefty too! I had the same problem with my deburing tool.
R


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice deburring set Jim!
i have the noga too, but it didn't come with all the bells and whistles as the kit you have
i may need to upgrade


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice set. The carbide blades are really nice. These tools don't always work as intended, they tend to skip so I'm going to try to use some type of lubricant, maybe wax, to see if it help. I like the telescoping handle. Lot's of blades to choose from.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 20, 2018)

Dave Paine said:


> Sometimes things are not so simple.   I was into calligraphy in the 70's.   I spent a lot of time looking for a left handed nib for my ink pen.   I found one.   When I got home and put it into the pen then tried to write, I found it had the wrong angle.
> 
> I then found out I may use a pen with my left hand, but I hold it in a manner of a right handed person, so I did not need a special nib.   Lesson learned.


I bet that you hold your pen with your hand bent 90°? 
The aforementioned 3rd grade teacher knew the proper way to teach it. She drew the lines on the desk after determining if you were right or left handed.
Then during class she would go around and place a ruler on the outside of your arm across the back of your hand to your knuckles.
She wanted it all straight - from elbow to knuckles.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 20, 2018)

Another southpaw here, same learning curve with my Shaviv deburring tools. Another thing is to not be heavy handed and the tool work wonderfully.  Thats a good buy for the money Jim.


----------



## MSD0 (Jan 20, 2018)

Have the same tool and there’s definitely a learning curve (at least for me anyways). Took awhile to figure out how much pressure to apply so that it doesn’t chatter.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jan 21, 2018)

middle.road said:


> We lefties just have to assimilate to a right-handed world. Been doing it since elementary school.
> Actually had to serve a detention in the 4th grade penmanship class because I wouldn't position my paper the right-handed way.
> That was in Colorado, my third grade teacher back in Illinois had already showed me how to position the paper if you were left-handed.
> She asked when she started the class and took a marker and a ruler and drew a line on your desk.
> My father went ballistic and when he was finished that teacher was not very happy at all. Perhaps it was the fact that the personnel director for Jefferson County schools was a close family friend...



ah yes!, third grade, Sister Redemptia, the kid next to me, John Pinter, was left-handed, Sister said being left-handed was a sign of the devil, and proceeded to try to beat the devil out of him, with 2” wide x 1/2’ thick, maple yard stick. The poor kid took a severe beating over the year, he never was “corrected”, and went on to be the winingest left-hand pitcher the school ever had.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 21, 2018)

Buffalo20 said:


> ah yes!, third grade, Sister Redemptia, the kid next to me, John Pinter, was left-handed, Sister said being left-handed was a sign of the devil, and proceeded to try to beat the devil out of him, with 2” wide x 1/2’ thick, maple yard stick. The poor kid took a severe beating over the year, he never was “corrected”, and went on to be the winingest left-hand pitcher the school ever had.


I, too was pressured at Catholic school to change from left handed to right handed while learning to write.  Didn't work on me, either...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 21, 2018)

They did change' my Grandmother. Luckily I ended up in public schools and didn't have to change and ended up with a wonderful teacher for 3rd grade,  Mrs. Baranowski... Bless her.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm in my late 30's and was born in small town Central PA. I didn't experience any knuckle smacking, but they sure tried to change me.


----------



## ronboult (Jan 21, 2018)

What do all these later posts have to do with the topic raised by the OP?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 22, 2018)

The systematic persecution and discrimination against Southpaws for ages! 
And sometimes the conversation just gets side tracked. That is one of the many 'Friendly' things about this forum.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 23, 2018)

I never realized that Noga made left handed blades, thank you. Parochial school, several lefties in my class. We never were correctected or put down for lefthandedness. (We weren’t exactly celebrated either)
Used Noga deburring tools for decades.


----------

